# Kein Webmail Login möglich - Login failed



## Yetie (18. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nun in der Testphase von ISPConfig. Die Installation ist ohne Fehler durchgelaufen.

Bei der Anmeldung beim Webmail erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

Anmeldedaten:
Emailadresse & vergebenes Passwort

Auszug: /var/log/mail.log

Feb 18 12:13:33 h1058748 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:13:36 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:13:41 h1058748 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=8
Feb 18 12:29:41 h1058748 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:29:43 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:29:48 h1058748 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=7
Feb 18 12:31:19 h1058748 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:31:21 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:31:26 h1058748 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=7

Auszug aus der /var/log/mail.info:

Feb 18 12:13:36 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:29:43 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 18 12:31:21 h1058748 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1_info, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt da ne Idee für mich.


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2008)

Welches Webmail-Paket hast Du installiert?


----------



## Yetie (18. Feb. 2008)

Hi Till, 

ich habe RoundCube installiert. Sorry, dass ich das nicht direkt bei geschrieben habe.


----------



## Yetie (18. Feb. 2008)

Hi, ich habe nun nen bisschen basteln können... der Login klappt aber die Seite bleibt weiß


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Du hast das roundcube Paket über die ISPConfig software Update Funktion installiert?

Wenn ja, sieh mal nach ob der Hostname Deines Servers, der in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php steht, korrekt und über den Webbrowser erreichbar ist.


----------



## Yetie (19. Feb. 2008)

In der Datei wird der Hostname doppelt hintereinander geschrieben. Der Aufruf des seltsamen Hostnames geht, aber Webmailseite bleibt weiß...

https://hostname.server.net.hostname.server.net:81

Dieser abgeänderte Link steht dort drinne?!


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Vermutlich hast Du bei Hostnamen und Domain während des ISPConfig Setups das Gleiche eingegeben. Korrigier bitte mal den Hostnamen in dieser Datei und falls er auch in /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf steht, dann dort auch.


----------



## Yetie (19. Feb. 2008)

Die beiden Dateien wurden angepasst, die Seite bleibt weiterhin weiß


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Dann mach bitte mal ein:

ping hostname.server.net

Von Deinem Host-Rechner aus (nicht vom Server), um zu sehen ob die Domain wirklich im DNS auf die richtige IP verweist.


----------



## Yetie (19. Feb. 2008)

Die Domain ist per A-Record auf den Server geleitet. Bei einem Ping und beim Nslookup wird die IP gezeigt.


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Das its dann wohl ok.

Kannst Du Dich denn mit einem normalen IMAP Client anmelden und erhältst Du irgendwelche Fehler im mail log file?


----------

